# Does your computer ever sleep?



## drmike (Mar 14, 2015)

Entire power efficiency and conservation idea floating here lately - figured I'd ask folks:

Does your computer ever sleep?   

Do you have your main desktop set to use sleep, suspend, etc.?  Do you normally have the computer go off and how have your later resume cycles been?  Everything work well with your computer, software, etc.?


----------



## tonyg (Mar 14, 2015)

Main workstation Sleep:          No (power down HDDs and monitor off yes)

2nd workstation Seep:            Yes

Home Theater System Sleep: Yes

No issues.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 14, 2015)

I just turn my desktop/workstation PC off when I clock out of work, and the rest of my usage consists of using my laptop.

I used to keep my workstation PC on 24/7, with a month or so between reboots... lot of wasted time when I only _need_ it for 9-10hrs a day.


----------



## Criot (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, set to automatically sleep if it isn't used for around an hour, and obviously I turn it off when I'm not using it. I have no purpose of leaving it turned on!


----------



## RLT (Mar 14, 2015)

Runs 24/7 my daughters grab it as soon as I get up from the desk. They like the multiple monitor setup.


----------



## willie (Mar 15, 2015)

My main pc is a laptop and I set it up to not suspend when I shut the lid on AC power (I like to leave the network connections up) but it suspends with the lid closed on battery power, and that works mostly perfectly fine.  I use it on AC at home but I do take it places in suspend mode.


----------



## William (Mar 15, 2015)

No.


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 15, 2015)

Once a week.


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 15, 2015)

It always sleeps when I'm out of the house, no issues.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 15, 2015)

Wintereise said:


> It always sleeps when I'm out of the house, no issues.


So it never sleeps? lel

I shut it off when I'm sleeping or when outside or when I don't need to use it.


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 15, 2015)

Well the electric bill speak for itself.


----------



## JahAGR (Mar 15, 2015)

Desktop generally off when I go to bed but sometimes I put it into sleep if I had stuff I was working on at the time.

Laptop sleeps every time I close the lid.

Desktop (Windows 7/8.1) occasionally has an issue resuming from sleep but it has been months since it happened. Probably a hardware/driver issue. Never had trouble getting out of sleep on my old windows laptop


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 16, 2015)

Laptops, sure.

Desktops/servers no - backups run overnight, Dropbox/OneDrive/GoogleDrive sync, etc.


----------



## dave (Mar 16, 2015)

The computer stays on all the time.  I just turn the monitor off at night or if I'm going out.

It's uploading weather data 24/7, and I'm often playlatering some show or movie, or encoding video with Handbrake.

I also have secondary rsync backups that backup all my servers to my home in the middle of the night.


----------



## bizzard (Mar 16, 2015)

My main work computer is a Thinkpad. It sleeps when lid is closed when on A/C and hibernates if its on battery. For the past few weeks, it stays hibernated for around 5 hours every weekdays as its the time taken for my to and fro office travel.

Also have 2 RPi's which stays on 24/7, one at office and another at home.


----------



## drmike (Mar 16, 2015)

One of the reasons I don't turn my workstation down / off is because Debian LXDE doesn't seem to bundle and make apparent and clear where such features are.

I can manually start bar hibernate or suspend, but that's not sufficient.  Often when I sneak off to bed I have things downloading (especially where my internet sucks so horribly that I have to overnight schedule such).

I have small ARM boxes, Pi's and otherwise that can be used for the downloading, so moving more of that to those.

Last night I checked out a manual and scriptable way to go into hibernate mode and it works!  Hibernate tosses everything to a disk file.  So if you run spinning drives or have slow disk, this route may be painful.  I run a SSD bootdrive so it's rather quick to dump to disk and to resume later.


bash -c "sleep 2h; pm-hibernate"

That's from a shell prompt in Debian. It waits 2 hours and then hibernates.

Hibernation mode resumes gracefully with a power button push.  Only catch is OpenVPN needs to be manually restarted.  Appears that everything else works though.

Hope this benefits others out there with similar workstation usage and problems scheduling  computer off time.  If I were Monday-Friday away from home I could entirely see myself sending my workstation to sleep before bed time and not manually resuming until 16+ hours later.   That would be quite a bit of savings.


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 16, 2015)

Both my office and home computer go on sleep after 30 minutes. Laptop goes to sleep when closed.


----------



## foreign (Mar 16, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I used to keep my workstation PC on 24/7, with a month or so between reboots... lot of wasted time when I only _need_ it for 9-10hrs a day.


I did the same when I had PC.

Now I have laptop and I put it to sleep only when I will be away for 1-3 hours. If I won't use it for longer time eg. overnight, I turn it off.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 17, 2015)

My 2 main computers just reboots in between, never really shut down since they are both in constant use. 

- Daniel


----------



## mikho (Mar 17, 2015)

My laptop sleeps while I have it in my bag.


Thats the only one that ever sleeps.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2015)

Sleep, suspend, hibernate, off button...never heard of them.

I recently retired one of my company workstations that had been awake almost non-stop for 16 years (blackout in 2003 and Hurricane Sandy in 2012 were the only times it was off).  Hewlett-Packard Kayak XW, dual Pentium II 450 Mhz, 256MB RAM, 2 x Cheetah 10K SCSI drives.  RIP.

The two computers I do most of my work on never go to sleep: a Dell Optiplex 780, Core2Quad Q9400 w/8GB RAM (picked it up off lease for $100) and my remote (via x2go) desktop: an E3-1246v3 w/32GB RAM (provides remote Debian desktops via x2go for several people in my company).


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope, they get shut down when not in use.


----------



## splitice (Mar 18, 2015)

My primary machine is a Laptop, although it chews a fair bit of power (for a laptop) when under heavy use (140-90W+) its extremely efficient with the screen off mostly idling <10-15W. It never sleeps, except when in transport.


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 18, 2015)

I sleep everything.  Anywhere from 15 minutes to 3 hours after I'm idle, it'll sleep.  I shut down only for critical updates.

The laptop sleeps fine for weeks at a time.  I like that when I open it up, even a week later, the screen goes on and I'm right at the desktop instantly.

Laptop: sleeps after 3 hours when plugged in, 15 minutes when unplugged

Desktops: sleep after 3 hours, monitors off after 30 minutes.


----------



## souen (Mar 18, 2015)

Desktop sleeps, Pi server stays up.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Mar 18, 2015)

No sleep 24/7 on, only laptop goes off.


----------

